# 2015 Singles Party :) (otherwise known as the Singles Thread)



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2014)

It is NYE in the Land down under

and I think time for a New Singles Thread

Come on in, pull up a chair, go for a dip in the pool or hang out on the dance floor


Let's embrace how awesome being single can be


sooo if your single speak up

and say one thing you love about being single 



I get to cook whatever I want without someone saying but I don't eat that...


----------



## firefly (Dec 31, 2014)

*grabs spiritangels hand and asks her if she knows how to Madison?


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm single!

One thing I love? I don't have to explain what I do all day to anybody!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2014)

firefly said:


> *grabs spiritangels hand and asks her if she knows how to Madison?




You will have to be gentle and teach me I am so out of practice re dancing on my own let alone with a partner




loopytheone said:


> I'm single!
> 
> One thing I love? I don't have to explain what I do all day to anybody!



 that is always nice


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't have to cook for anyone. I get to spoil myself. :wubu:


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 1, 2015)

Been single more than 10 years now so I guess I'll find myself a spot here also...


Dave


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 1, 2015)

No one gets to steal my blanket at night.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mostly keep my food to myself.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 2, 2015)

Still here.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 2, 2015)

Single and ready to mingle!!!!!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 2, 2015)

hiii shouldn't b here too long


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2015)

Checking in!!!

I've got my Crazy Cat Lady Starter Kit.

I can wear pajamas all day long.

I can play video games and surf the web in bed all day long. 

I can leave the empty juice container in the fridge without recrimination.

Pizza for breakfast! Anything for breakfast! 

No one to say EWWWW that's gross, to ANYTHING I do! 

No crazy in-laws.

Wine at noon? Why, yes I think I will and in a mug too!

No one to ask where I'm going, how long I've been online, and why haven't you answered my 25 texts saying 'Hi'? 

My toys are MINE ALL MINE! So is the last piece of fudge. 

I don't have to explain cats' facial expressions.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2015)

Aust99 said:


> Single and ready to mingle!!!!!


Me too! I am ready to mingle. :batting:


----------



## Twilley (Jan 3, 2015)

I got dumped the day before my birthday, so back into the single party for me


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 3, 2015)

I might actually leave this year. 

But save my seat anyway.


----------



## tankyguy (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm single, not looking too hard until I get things together (but I wouldn't chase the right someone away if they came along, either  ).

It's much cheaper to go anywhere and do anything alone and not have to work around someone else's schedule. It's perfectly fine to be selfish and have all the pizza.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 4, 2015)

fashionably late to the singles party.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 5, 2015)

Another year checking in...


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess this is where I beling.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 5, 2015)

mimosa said:


> I don't have to cook for anyone. I get to spoil myself. :wubu:



How cool is that?? Like when you make something fabulous you get leftovers or to hog the whole lot 




ATrueFA said:


> Been single more than 10 years now so I guess I'll find myself a spot here also...
> 
> 
> Dave



Welcome Dave, sometimes it takes tripping over someone really special to take us out of singledom in the meantime celebrate yourself 





nitewriter said:


> No one gets to steal my blanket at night.



See I solved that problem each person gets a doona that way no one goes cold harder to snuggle though 

welcome to the party




bmann0413 said:


> Mostly keep my food to myself.



Alway good with Yummies I mean it can be fun to share but some things well some things should be just for you




Jon Blaze said:


> Still here.



Hiya  and welcome back




Aust99 said:


> Single and ready to mingle!!!!!



Welcome, Miss Awesome 




imaginarydiva21 said:


> hiii shouldn't b here too long




oooh fill us in so we can live vicariously please (sits in wrapped fascination)




CastingPearls said:


> Checking in!!!
> 
> I've got my Crazy Cat Lady Starter Kit.
> 
> ...





I so badly wanted to rep you for this !!!!! I eat leftover pizza for brekky as well and sometimes cake or crackers depending on what I have here and my mood not often but it is nice not to be judged for eccentricities




Twilley said:


> I got dumped the day before my birthday, so back into the single party for me



Aww sexy Nerd boy sorry to hear this, big squishy hugs and take heart it is a new year and you never know what might happen.




Blackjack said:


> I might actually leave this year.
> 
> But save my seat anyway.




Lol you wanting the best of both worlds if you leave you leave  your always welcome back 




tankyguy said:


> I'm single, not looking too hard until I get things together (but I wouldn't chase the right someone away if they came along, either  ).
> 
> It's much cheaper to go anywhere and do anything alone and not have to work around someone else's schedule. It's perfectly fine to be selfish and have all the pizza.



That is a good way to be sort yourself out before adding anyone else to the mix 

this is true and you do not have to worry about someone elses food choices





Inhibited said:


> fashionably late to the singles party.




But looking gorgeous so all is forgiven 




SuperMishe said:


> Another year checking in...




Awww Hugs, I really hope this year is your year!!!





penguin said:


> I guess this is where I beling.




Aww hugs. and Welcome back



I am seeing that this thread is full of awesome I feel so blessed to be in such amazing company



Cranks up the Music soooo who wants to Dance??


----------



## LunaLoo (Jan 5, 2015)

im new in this. 
We break up day before NY so everything is new for me but i kind a like it : ) 
Im exploring all this things i can do when im alone and yes,i will spoil myself for sure after this : ))


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2015)

...hey guys, what's up?


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm single too...waiting to see what 2015 has in store for me


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm still around...lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2015)

*1.5 feet in.... .5 foot out....I had a friend sign me up for OKC...and at first I was sent 100's of messages (tons of military) guys looking for <3 more like Lust/wankering....but one guy has been texting me almost a full month now...
sometimes he seems too good to be true...which makes me think its NOT REAL....he has resisted talking on the phone...and finally admitted it was because of his accent after a week or 2 of me going WTF....he has a german accent....which is awesome....(..but as of now...I am debating meeting / moving on with this [email protected]#$

I was NOT looking for love at all...but he seems to want that and companionship...whoa even at 58..maybe it is possible....

I am guessing somewhere there is an OKC thread I should be posting in).*


----------



## andotherstories (Jan 11, 2015)

No more trying to be a mind reader


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 11, 2015)

I am checking in! Single for 2015


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yep, here I am again. Hahaha 

I dont mind as I have more control over my own schedule and plans.


----------



## Micara (Jan 12, 2015)

Here, probs for a while.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll just be here, plenty of room if anybody wants to join me


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2015)

LunaLoo said:


> im new in this.
> We break up day before NY so everything is new for me but i kind a like it : )
> Im exploring all this things i can do when im alone and yes,i will spoil myself for sure after this : ))



Sorry for the Post New Year break up. Welcome to the Singles Club pull up a chair, help yourself to snacks you are amongst some rather awesome company




Adamantoise said:


> ...hey guys, what's up?



he there welcome 



supersizebbw said:


> I'm single too...waiting to see what 2015 has in store for me



I am sure it has lots of awesome surprises in store for all of us



lucca23v2 said:


> I'm still around...lol



Hugs hello there 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *1.5 feet in.... .5 foot out....I had a friend sign me up for OKC...and at first I was sent 100's of messages (tons of military) guys looking for <3 more like Lust/wankering....but one guy has been texting me almost a full month now...
> sometimes he seems too good to be true...which makes me think its NOT REAL....he has resisted talking on the phone...and finally admitted it was because of his accent after a week or 2 of me going WTF....he has a german accent....which is awesome....(..but as of now...I am debating meeting / moving on with this [email protected]#$
> 
> I was NOT looking for love at all...but he seems to want that and companionship...whoa even at 58..maybe it is possible....
> ...




Lol well be open but do not assume anything until you meet after all texts and messages even phone calls are just words those words need to be backed up with a lot of action to make it real.



andotherstories said:


> No more trying to be a mind reader



Woo hoo that truly sux communication is so important welcome to the party




Gspoon said:


> I am checking in! Single for 2015



Welcome grab a drink make a friend and join the party




Blackhawk2293 said:


> Yep, here I am again. Hahaha
> 
> I dont mind as I have more control over my own schedule and plans.




I have a strange feeling by the end of the year you won't need this thread.



Micara said:


> Here, probs for a while.



Hello gorgeous so glad to see you




TwilightStarr said:


> I'll just be here, plenty of room if anybody wants to join me





oooh squish over let me in


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 26, 2015)

here, happy and free.

and living in pittsburgh now, apparently


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Single. 2015. lovin life lol xxx


----------



## mermaid8 (Jan 28, 2015)

Been single for six and half months. The one good thing about our long-distance relationship being over is not having to travel on a bus for four hours one way and four hours back. I did that for 3 1/2 years and I have say I'm very happy not to be riding greyhound buses anymore.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 5, 2015)

Plenty of time to read and shoot with my bows.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 6, 2015)

There are lots of perks to being single. :batting: I'm enjoying my freedom.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 6, 2015)

mimosa said:


> there are lots of perks to being single. :batting: I'm enjoying my freedom.



amen to that!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm done with being devoted unrealistically to someone and not being appreciated. I'm moving on, so I'm officially joining the party.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey everyone! Happy new year to u all! I'm definitely single and ready to mingle as well. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's Day to all my fellow singlets!


----------



## supersizebbw (Feb 14, 2015)

Still here...happy valentines day to you all


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 25, 2015)

How are all my fellow single peeps? Hope everyone is having a great year so far!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 25, 2015)

My start to the year is going pretty awesome, thanks! =3 Hope every body else's is too!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 25, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> My start to the year is going pretty awesome, thanks! =3 Hope every body else's is too!



Glad to hear it!! Mine started off not great. I lost my best friend of 17 years to cancer in November, so Its been a rough adjustment. But it gets a little easier all the time. I'm really looking forward to spring and I'm gonna make 2015 a great year! I started a great job in December and being back home in IL has been great. its been awesome spending time with family and old friends! Here's to a great year for us all!!! :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 24, 2015)

Just me checking in again, been off the forum for a while but I've never left the single life...let me tell ya there are a lot crazies in the dating world so I guess that's one reason I'm glad I'm single lol... Being single means doing what you want when you want not that I do much but the freedom to is there


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It has been almost 8 months of being single and going thru what life has become and I'm just looking round


----------



## Steve O (Apr 3, 2015)

Just checking in. Recently single. (Widower actually). Still feels very strange.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 3, 2015)

Steve O said:


> Just checking in. Recently single. (Widower actually). Still feels very strange.



*I am very sorry to hear that. But I still send you a very warm welcome to our singles party. *


----------



## Steve O (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## JustMek49 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi All, I'm new to this whole thing, but am looking to make some changes and new friends.


----------



## Doctor Slim (Apr 14, 2015)

not being tied down 

single and proud


----------



## JimBob (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm still single after a year or so - and stating that way since I'm currently holed up in a country that frowns on foreign nationals (or single men of any kind) breathing the same air as their wimmin. So 2015 will have to be my grand year of asceticism...


----------



## curvyqt85 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello, all. 

I love being able to travel and be independent


----------



## mimosa (Apr 18, 2015)

*Well, suddenly....I'm taken.  I pray that God will bless my loving relationship with my new guy. 
I pray that God would bless everyone on this page. Single or taken, we are all very special. We should celebrate every moment in our lives. Always hold happiness in your heart. Single friends, you are loved! :kiss2:*


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 19, 2015)

mimosa said:


> *Well, suddenly....I'm taken.  I pray that God will bless my loving relationship with my new guy. *
> _*I pray that God would bless everyone on this page. Single or taken, we are all very special. We should celebrate every moment in our lives. Always hold happiness in your heart. Single friends, you are loved! :kiss2:*_


 

Hey! That's wonderful news! Congratulations to you!!! 

I sincerely hope you're very happy for a LONG time yet to come!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 19, 2015)

LumpySmile said:


> Hey! That's wonderful news! Congratulations to you!!!
> 
> I sincerely hope you're very happy for a LONG time yet to come!!!!



Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 1, 2015)

I had a great first date today. Things are looking up.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 2, 2015)

Jon Blaze said:


> I had a great first date today. Things are looking up.



Awesome!! Hope it continues to go well!


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 29, 2015)

Still enjoying this lounge...


----------



## mimosa (Jun 5, 2015)

*Well, Suddenly.............. I am back here. I did try the very best I could. But people come into our lives for a season to teach us something. 
I am monogamous at heart. Yet, life has not given me the chance to be with only one person at the moment. I have the desire to be with someone that really loves and respects me. But I am going with the flow of life and embracing what it has given me. 
The most important thing a person can do is find happiness in life and receive all types of love into the heart. From God, your family, friends and from yourself. Life is beautiful. I embrace it the way it is. Love is already here. I welcome it.*


----------



## sharms86.sh (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey everyone! Still single here too. Hope everyone is having a great summer so far 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve O (Jun 18, 2015)

Still a newbie..starting to get used to it..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 20, 2015)

Back again. I love when the person I'm dating just ignores me as a means of saying it's over.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 20, 2015)

Jon Blaze said:


> Back again. I love when the person I'm dating just ignores me as a means of saying it's over.



&#9825;This frees your time for people that love you and want to spend wonderful moments with you.&#9825;


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm out of here... . Very happy.


----------



## Steve O (Aug 16, 2015)

Still here....Not really thrilled about it, but dont have a lot of time , being a single dad, with 2 kids, and one having special needs.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey fellow singles!! How's everyone doing??


----------



## seavixen (Aug 29, 2015)

Welp, guys. I'm getting divorced. Hullo.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 30, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRyQJdzyfZk[/ame]


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 13, 2015)

seavixen said:


> Welp, guys. I'm getting divorced. Hullo.



Sorry to hear you are going through this. Hope u are doing well!



Yakatori said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRyQJdzyfZk



Love Louis CK! 


Also I am so surprised that this thread is always so quiet! Where are all the single peeps? I know there are a lot more than I see post in here!


----------



## joey86 (Feb 9, 2016)

So will there be a 2016 party? Looks like I'm joining it


----------



## big_lad27 (Feb 12, 2016)

Still lingering around :doh:


----------



## seavixen (Feb 20, 2016)

I still live here, and I don't suppose that's going to change.


----------



## Micara (Feb 24, 2016)

Here for probably forever. And that's okay.


----------



## supersizebbw (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm still here too sigh!


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 25, 2016)

Micara said:


> "_Here for probably forever. And that's okay. _"


How was the Gronk-cruise?


----------



## mimosa (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm enjoying being single! :wubu: The only time I do not enjoy it is during Christmas and New Years. But other than that.....It feels amazing to be free and enjoy the company of other men that are also free. :smitten:


----------



## Navydude (Feb 29, 2016)

mimosa said:


> I'm enjoying being single! :wubu: The only time I do not enjoy it is during Christmas and New Years. But other than that.....It feels amazing to be free and enjoy the company of other men that are also free. :smitten:



I think you've captured what 99% of what happily single folks feel


----------



## thunderdog38 (May 16, 2018)

Some what new here, I was hoping to meet someone but apparently I am a couple years to late


----------



## DragonFly (May 21, 2018)

thunderdog38 said:


> Some what new here, I was hoping to meet someone but apparently I am a couple years to late


Why don’t you create a new singles thread! As a Mod I was going to move your post and make a new thread but it would be a bit disjointed. I’m sure is you gave a 2018 version a jumpstart you would get some replies


----------

